# Mara X two stage lever?



## vtb (11 mo ago)

Maybe a silly question ... new mara x owner here, the lever has two stages pulling it up from full stop. The middle stage, before you get to fully open/pulling a shot ... does that do anything? I don't see anything in the manual. TIA.


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

Nope, doesn’t do anything.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Just to expand a little.

The centre position is really just where the cam on the end of the lever is in a sort of "neutral" position - it has closed the drain valve and not opened the brew valve or started the pump.

Not really of any use except it is the best position for re-inserting the lever/cam assy back into the machine after cleaning and greasing and can also be used as a temporary "soak" position when doing a chemical backflush.


----------

